# The Houses at Summer Bay Resort



## Miss Marty (Jul 17, 2006)

*The Houses at Summer Bay Resort - July 15 - (305)*

* 
The Houses  at Summer Bay Resort *

The Houses at Summer Bay are really starting to show their age 
and it appears that the resort only cares about selling more units.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 17, 2006)

Major cleaning and maintenance issues in/outside  the units.


----------



## Robnsunny (Jul 17, 2006)

That's disappointing to hear. We have a house in 4 weeks that we've realy been looking forward to.

Are the sales agents walking in front of or behind the houses? we'd really like to have our privacy in the pool area.


----------



## branson is 10 (Jul 17, 2006)

Marty,  Are you an owner at the Houses, as you were there a year ago.


----------



## magiroux (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for posting, Marty. I am checking into Houses of Summer Bay this coming Saturday and it is very disappoiting to hear such negative things. Some friends of ours were there last April and had some pool issues, but said the units were wonderful. 

Can I ask what House number you were assigned that finally had decent air conditioning? Perhaps I can request that house.

I wear T-shirts in the middle of  New England winters and having temps like that inside a house in the middle of FL summer will definately cause me a problem, I know .


----------



## techteacher (Jul 17, 2006)

We will be checking into two houses and a 2-BR condo on July 29.  The RCI exchange paper says 318 and 320.  Any information on location to to the clubhouse/lake and the other condo units in relation to these houses would be appreciated.  I too am concerned about the AC problems stated.  I have heard so many nice things and viewed the pictures here on TUG that this has me a little worried because I am bringing my brothers and sister with families.
Scott


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 17, 2006)

*Internet*

Dial Up Only!


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 17, 2006)

We also had a couple of maintenance issues when we stayed there a year or so ago, but we'd still go back in a heartbeat. The boys loved the pool and my 18yo thought the second master suite was terrific.

You'll probably love your stay there.

Sheila


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 17, 2006)

The company that services the Houses is called  Master Corp.


----------



## Vodo (Jul 17, 2006)

I love the Houses at Summer Bay, but housekeeping has always been less than stellar in them.  The Summer Bay Resort condo units, which are located on the same parcel and cleaned by the same service, are always much cleaner.  I've frequently speculated that it takes much greater effort to clean the large house units and the cleaning staff just does not have the time to clean them adequately.  It's no excuse, but I do know that compared to the condos, the houses would be real bears to clean, especially if fast turnaround is important.  The one thing I know about Summer Bay is that, historically, if someone complains, they will contort themselves into pretzels to correct the problem.  I hope that never changes because I love their wonderful customer service.  

Cindy


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 19, 2006)

*Summer Bay Sales Dept*

How many tours do they do in one day?


----------



## Emily (Jul 19, 2006)

When we were there last September, our unit was in need of general maintenance (nothing terrible) but not cleaning.  The first house we entered, we walked out, it was in need of cleaning and was in disrepair (broken dressers, broken blinds falling).

The outside grounds had a crew doing something early most mornings so having a cup of coffee in your jammies by the pool when you woke or anywhere was almost inpossible without seeing ground crews through the doors and windows.  This was really obtrusive.  I could understand 1 early morning but almost every day getting ready for sales presentations, enough. 

When I tried to use the vacuum in the unit, it had been used without a bag and dust/dirt went everywhere.  We called maintenance and they were very quick and helpful to get me a vacuum that worked.  Our pool was loosing water and they resolved that issue as well.  They were great and usually brought someone with them that spoke english to translate.  

We overall don't care for Summer Bay Houses - we found the area around the houses raucous and loud. . and that didn't appeal to us. (we stayed in the house closest to the clubhouse/pool/playground - not on the lake side.  This is a great location but the bass from the dj makes the house bounce all the time he is playing music in the summer.)

I wonder if the houses here are really just a "golden nugget" used as a sales tool for the resort.  Its the one hook that most resorts don't have, the sales team can actually show and the client can actually touch the home.  We didn't go on one of the tours but it would be interesting to hear how the houses are used in the presentations.   They seem to have good availablity for their uniqueness.

Overall we found we are not inland/flatland or Orlando vacationers which didn't have anything to do with the resort.  The resort has some nice pool areas.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 20, 2006)

We wanted to take a boat ride to take photos of the houses
from the lake but it has been too hot..  Plus the boats here 
are real shabby looking and the life jackets were dirty looking.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 20, 2006)

We met someone today that owns 2 Houses
They said that the maint. fees were around $900 each


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 20, 2006)

*Summer Bay Resort - Marina Rentals*

Life Jackets were dirty looking - so bring your own!


----------



## hajjah (Jul 20, 2006)

Cindy, I'm with you on this one.  We own at Summer Bay, but not in the pool houses.  We've stayed in the houses twice, and would also go back in a heartbeat.  Hopefully, the housekeeping issues will be addressed to your satisfaction.  
To anyone with an upcoming week in the houses, just notify the front desk upon your arrival if you have any concerns. Try to check in as early as possible. They will try their best to satisfy your request.  That's more than I can say for many other resorts.  You are usually stuck with whatever they give you.
Happy and safe travels to all.


----------



## Robnsunny (Jul 20, 2006)

Marty,
Thanks for the updates. This is very helpful for planning our trip.

Robert


----------



## DorotaG (Jul 20, 2006)

Do they allow early check-in? Out flight arrives at 12:20 pm, I hope we can get checked-in before 4 pm...


----------



## Vodo (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes, they do allow early check-in.  If there is a unit cleaned and ready, you can check in right away.  If a unit is not ready, you can pre-register and just pick up your keys later.

Cindy


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 21, 2006)

Summer Bay offers Free Local Phone Calls


----------



## hajjah (Jul 21, 2006)

Or, just go next door to the public library if you want to check email.  It's free for one half hour.  They have about 10 or so computers.  We only waited for a few minutes to get on one.  You can ride their shuttle to the library/shopping center.


----------



## Vodo (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Hajjah -

I think the library is now allowing up to an hour, which is nice.  There's also an internet cafe across the street (opposite side of 192) that offers high-speed internet for $5.00/hour.

Cindy


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 22, 2006)

*The Houses at Summer Bay Resort # 305*

Last if you love bread 
Be sure to pick up a loaf of White Mountain      
Bread at the Publix`s Bakery up on Route 192 
It is simply    delicious!


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 23, 2006)

Your own private "Temp Control" swimming pool


----------



## Colorado Belle (Jul 30, 2006)

I've not been to the resort, but I'm thinking of using one of my sky auction certificates for a 'getawayweek' usage.  

I noticed that there are the Summer Bay Resort offerings and also the VILLAS at Summer Bay. Are the Villas the homes you are discussing here?

I thought, on another site, that I was warned away froom the Villas and instead pointed towards the condos. The condo floorplan looks fairly nice for the 2 bedroom. Any rec for which building (I'd like to face the lake but be away from the noise of the pool).  

Thanks and sorry for hijacking your thread, OP.


----------



## cindi (Jul 30, 2006)

Colorado Belle said:
			
		

> I've not been to the resort, but I'm thinking of using one of my sky auction certificates for a 'getawayweek' usage.
> 
> I noticed that there are the Summer Bay Resort offerings and also the VILLAS at Summer Bay. Are the Villas the homes you are discussing here?
> 
> ...



No. The Villas are the least desirable of all the units there. 

What Marty is commenting on are the HOUSES of Summer Bay. A totally different  resort number completely. 

And the condos are very nice at Summer Bay as well. Yet another different resort ID number.


----------



## Dori (Jul 30, 2006)

Can't wait for our 2 week stay at the Houses in February!  They are fabulous!

Dori


----------



## 3kids4me (Jul 31, 2006)

We have one of these booked for President's Week (2/17).  

However, I haven't been able to get decent airfare, and with some of the comments regarding the units/neighborhood/etc. I am thinking we may just no go.  (We are already going to California for Christmas week so we will get a Disney fix...not the same I know....)  

Sharon


----------



## Vodo (Jul 31, 2006)

3kids4me said:
			
		

> We have one of these booked for President's Week (2/17).
> 
> However, I haven't been able to get decent airfare, and with some of the comments regarding the units/neighborhood/etc. I am thinking we may just no go.  (We are already going to California for Christmas week so we will get a Disney fix...not the same I know....)
> 
> Sharon


Sharon - Do you have Houses of Summer Bay or Villas at Summer Bay booked?  I wouldn't want to stay at the Villas (smaller than the houses and condos and no patio/balcony), but the houses and condos are great.  The houses are the oldest of the Summer Bay units, so they're showing some dents and pings, but they were redone two years ago (carpet, paint, some furniture), so they're in reasonably good condition.  And how can you beat having a private pool, private garage, and two master suites with jacuzzis?  The only issue I have ever had with them is that housekeeping is less than stellar, and even that is bearable and correctable.  The condos of Summer Bay Resort are also extremely nice and we stay there frequently.

The resort grounds are beautifully maintained; there are loads of planned activities and amenities; and customer service is better there than any other place we've ever visited.

I'm not sure what you mean about the neighborhood.  For us, the location is fine.  There's a Publix strip center practically on the property, there's a newer Super Wal-Mart around the corner, and there are lots of good restaurants within three miles.  Disney isn't a difficult commute (sometimes I think I can get there faster from Summer Bay than I can from the resorts on 535 because of all the traffic in the latter area).  

Summer Bay's resorts aren't upscale or posh, but the condos and house units and the resort's amenities are more than satisfactory for me and mine, and we tend to be picky.  

Cindy


----------



## hajjah (Aug 1, 2006)

Cindy:  You are right on point again.  I could not understand what was meant by the "neighborhood.".  We own at Summer Bay and there has never been a concern regarding the area.  Security is very good as well.  You can walk around the resort and nearby areas without a problem.


----------



## 3kids4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Cindy,

We have a house with pool.

In some thread (maybe on Timeshare Forums) I had read that the neighborhood was a bit "rough"...I guess I'll have to track that down and see where it came from.  I had also read somewhere about maintenance issues including lots of broken air-conditioning.  Since one of my children has serious health issues, maintenance and cleanliness are really important to us (rather than general fanciness of a resort).  

At any rate, the airfare pricing may make the decision for us!

Sharon


----------



## DorotaG (Aug 1, 2006)

Sharon, don't know how far are you from HPN, but AirTran flies from there and right now their Jan 6-13 rates is $221 (including taxes, direct flight). They are likely to have some sales between now and January, too, so if the airport is nor too far for you, you could watch their fares.
We are staying at Houses in October and we are all excited about it. There is always some complains, no matter what the resort, but I think the Houses are very unique and very comfortable. The minor maintenance issues are addressed quickly and should not have any significant impact on our vacations. 
Hope you decide to go!


----------



## Robnsunny (Aug 1, 2006)

We leave the 10th for a stay in the houses. We're really looking forward to it. I'll try to give an update on any maintenance issues we encounter around the middle of the month.


----------



## Vodo (Aug 1, 2006)

We've stayed in the Summer Bay pool houses five times (four different units) and have never had an A/C concern.  I set the thermostat at 68 degrees and freeze everyone out during warm weather time periods and the system has never failed me.  We also heat the pool/hot tub to a highish temp in cooler months and it's always performed flawlessly.

There's nothing rough about the neighborhood.  To some, it feels a little remote because it's a couple of miles beyond OLCC on 192, almost to Highway 27, but there's nothing in that area that causes me any concern.  And it's a gated resort with 24-hour security in any event.  I love having the Publix and the public library (free web access) right next door.  And there's also a little nail salon with decent $20 spa pedicures - gotta "treat the feet" when on vacation.  

My worst housekeeping issues are usually dust bunnies behind the heavy draperies and the occasional stain on a seat cushion.  There's also inevitably a mold stain on the tile in one remote corner of the pool, near the fan jets.  We had them try three times one visit to remove it, but it was unyieldingly stubborn.  Since all that effort wouldn't remove it, I decided that it wouldn't be doing any damage to my family since it appears to be impermeable.    I've seen a broken blind slat in the third bedroom and a dresser drawer in need of a knob repair.  There's occasionally a cracked marble tile on one of the master bath floors, but that's only an aesthetic issue.  Other than that, everything's been fine.  I wouldn't hesitate to stay there (or in the condos) anytime the opportunity presents itself.

Cindy


----------



## 3kids4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Dorota,

Thanks for the tip on HPN, which is only about a half hour from me.

So far, my experience has been that the airfares can be reasonable even the week before and after President's week, with a huge increase during that week (for those airfares that have been published) but I will follow AirTran and see what happens.  I didn't know they flew into HPN.

Sharon


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 5, 2006)

*Q:*

Did you enjoy your stay at The Houses at Summer Bay


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 5, 2006)

*Robnsunny*



			
				Robnsunny said:
			
		

> We leave the 10th for a stay in the houses. We're really looking forward to it. I'll try to give an update on any maintenance issues we encounter around the middle of the month.




Enjoy you trip to Orlando Florida
Looking forward to your update!


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 5, 2006)

*3kids4me*



			
				3kids4me said:
			
		

> We have one of these booked for *President's* *Week (2/17). *
> However, I haven't been able to get decent airfare, and with some of the comments regarding the units/neighborhood/etc.
> I am thinking we may just no go.  (We are already going to California for Christmas week so we will get a Disney fix...
> not the same I know....)  Sharon




Sharon 

Keep the week at The Houses at Summer Bay 
It is nice and a great fine for Presidents Week
The neighborhood is safe & nice just off Rt 192
We always ask for a clean A/C Furnace Filter
and a clean Vacumn Cleaner Bag -  Helps alot
If air fares do not get lower try the Auto Train


----------



## Nancy (Aug 5, 2006)

*Questions*

Marty or anyone else,

My confirmation for March says Unit 304.  Where is it located?  Did you get the unit you were confirmed into?  

Thanks,

Nancy


----------



## Vodo (Aug 5, 2006)

You won't necessarily get House 304.  They generally assign units at check-in.  If you want a specific placement (lake vs. pond, hot tub on pool vs. no hot tub, close to clubhouse or farther away, etc.), contact the resort a week or two out and ask them to note it on your reservation - or you can e-mail them at reservations@summerbayresort.com.  They try their best to honor your requests.

If memory serves, I believe Marty has stayed in House 304 and liked it.  I prefer to be closer to the clubhouse and main pool complex, but some people prefer lots of quiet.  Not that the units close to the clubhouse are noisy, at least not in our experience.  I know a fellow TUGger took issue with the noise in the first house on the pond side, but we stayed in that very same house a month later and it was lovely and quiet and incredibly convenient to everything.  I think that the time of year you visit any Disney area resort has a HUGE impact on your quality of stay.  Summertime visits are just atrociously loud, hot, and crowded.  Other times of the year, especially Autumn visits, are quiet, relaxed and paradisical.  

Cindy


----------



## magiroux (Aug 6, 2006)

Just got back from a two week stay in the Houses. I have followed this thread right up until the time I left for my vacation (7/21) very closely making note of everyone's (especially Marty's) comments.

Check-In: Arrived @1PM on 7/22. No line, lovely young lady greeted us and surprise...our house is ready. Surpise again, we can keep the same house for the entire two week stay. Requested a lake view, but was not honored..that's OK, not going to get greedy. Then she tells me my house number......313 - uh, oh. This is one of the houses Marty has been moved from due to problems. I decide I would be a bit silly to complain before I enter the unit, especially after things are going pretty much in my favor so far. She can not locate my garage remote and tells me she will have maintenaince bring it down later. 

Bottom line - any issues that may have exsisted in that house have been corrected. The unit was spotless, the AC worked beautiful (I turned it down immediately and within a few hours had dropped 5 degrees), the pool was at zero clorine (yes, I brought my pool test kit from home  ). I called and was told it would be taken care of when maintenence came in the next morn, and sure enough, he was at my pool by 7:30AM and we never had an issue with the chemicals for the rest of my stay. 

Several annoyances during my stay (and they really are minor) - 

1. The remote for the garage. I called constantly for it and was basically being blown off. I was told the previous occupant had taken it home. Finally on Tuesday, I asked for a supervisor who blatently lied to me and when I confronted her with it, I caught her off guard enough for her to rectify the problem by going to Overhead Door and getting a replacement remote, something I had been asking them to do since Sunday.

2. No phone book or resort manual in the unit. I needed phone numbers for stuff like pizza/food delivery in the area, UPS store and several other things. They have removed them all  and I had to call the front desk (per their suggestion) whenever I needed something. Well, in the end they would help, but what took 20 minutes, getting bounced around to front desk, guest services, operator, getting permission to look on the internet for me, I really could have done myself in less than 5 if I had a phone book.

3. Bees, bees, bees. On the front lawns they were swarming during the day (they nested IN the ground). I got stung on my foot. Security came down and filled out a report. I was assured they would come the next day and spray, but it was the same our entire stay. 

Bottom line - great resort, and the kids had a blast at the lake!!!! Hope all of you going in the near future enjoy the houses as much as I did.

I would be happy to answer any questions for anyone.


----------



## 3kids4me (Aug 6, 2006)

Good to hear all of this input.

At this point, I think we are going to need to give up the week...but mostly due to high airfares.  (The only airfares left on Airtran for my dates are close to $400 per ticket.)

Marty, thanks for the AutoTrain suggestion...but we would have to drive nearly a day to get there, and it's not cheap either!  When traveling with my daughter, we need something low pressure when it comes to travel....

What's interesting is that the fares were even initially much lower leaving on Sunday, 2/18.  But...I would not want to chance getting to the timeshare a day late, after all of the "good" units are taken.  This is one drawback with timesharing, I have found.  

I've never actually cancelled an exchange before so I wonder how crappy my week will be when I get it back!

Sharon


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 19, 2007)

*Presidents Week 2007*

3kids4me  - Sharon  - Did you Keep the week at The Houses at SB


----------

